# I am looking a tank latch for schwinn hanging tank



## marc x (Aug 30, 2007)

*I am looking for a tank latch for schwinn hanging tank*

does anyone here have one available or could you suggest a good place to look. it is for a late 30's hanging motorbike tank
thanks in advance
Marc x


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 31, 2007)

jerry peters,chestnut hollow,has them available for 35 scoots. kk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 31, 2007)

Jerry has everything 
Scott


----------



## marc x (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for the help, how do you get a hold of him ? I searched high and low on the net and could not find any contact info.
Marc x


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 31, 2007)

yikes,have to even give a phone number,too?(810)-798-3158 kk


----------



## marc x (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks again for all the help and his phone # he was super helpful , but thinks that he does not have any left.
marc x


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2007)

I work in a metal fab shop.If i had a patern I could make you one.


----------



## marc x (Sep 1, 2007)

J.E. , thanks  I am going to look around a bit more , but if I strike out I will be sure to get a hold of you .
thanks
Marc x


----------



## J.E (Sep 1, 2007)

Is the tank latch just like the one on a 36 Motorbike tank.I've got one for my 36 Motorbike project I could take to work and use as a patern in the 5 axis cnc milling machine.


----------



## marc x (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks you should have mail


----------



## J.E (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't get you're E-mail.Try this one     justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------

